# I think Russ Parrish (Satchel) switched to Charvel



## electriceye (Sep 21, 2016)

https://twitter.com/bjornsphoto/status/778474050238631936

Just found some shots from a show last night in Denmark with him playing a SWEET green tiger-striped Charvel. Would really love to see them come out with a Satchel sig. I liked the Kramers, but not enough to bother buying one.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 21, 2016)

This makes so much sense. Like.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 21, 2016)

I passed on the Kramer sig but a green charvel like this....


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 21, 2016)

Me like it. I hated the Kramer odd headstock and strange body shape. Charvell makes so much more sense.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 21, 2016)

I never listen to Steel Panther but I love watching youtube vids of Satchel. Charvel makes plenty of sense to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 21, 2016)

Good. Always been a bigger fan of Charvel over Kramer.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 21, 2016)

*sigh*

*throws wallet at screen*

*plans counter argument for wife*


----------



## feraledge (Sep 21, 2016)

InCasinoOut said:


> I never listen to Steel Panther but I love watching youtube vids of Satchel. Charvel makes plenty of sense to me.



Dude is amazingly entertaining and awesome at playing. I've possibly listened to one or two Steel Panther songs, but have probably logged a minimum of two hours of watching Satch's interviews, etc.


----------



## electriceye (Sep 21, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> *sigh*
> 
> *throws wallet at screen*
> 
> *plans counter argument for wife*



LOL! Me, too, dude. Me, too.


----------



## Dooky (Sep 21, 2016)

Yep, apparently he has switched to Charvel. 
I read something online yesterday where a guy said he meet Satchel at some event. This dude told Satchel he plays a Charvel, to which Satchel said: "yeah... me too". The guy didn't think to much of it at the time and thought maybe Satchel might've just been joking - but now pics have surfaced of him actually playing a Charvel. 
I think it looks awesome. Would consider a Pro Mods model.


----------



## feraledge (Sep 21, 2016)

Dooky said:


> Yep, apparently he has switched to Charvel.
> I read something online yesterday where a guy said he meet Satchel at some event. This dude told Satchel he plays a Charvel, to which Satchel said: "yeah... me too". The guy didn't think to much of it at the time and thought maybe Satchel might've just been joking - but now pics have surfaced of him actually playing a Charvel.
> I think it looks awesome. Would consider a Pro Mods model.



I thought that about the DeMartini sig as well, if it was a Pro Mod I'd buy it in a second. And then one happened and it comes off the same line as the other Pro Mods for like $300+ more.


----------



## Zado (Sep 22, 2016)

^Much better, his Kramers always looked meh to me.


----------



## electriceye (Sep 22, 2016)

Zado said:


> ^Much better, his Kramers always looked meh to me.



Kramer is incompetent. When they released his sig at NAMM '15, it took nearly a year before they showed up in stores. And you couldn't find them. There was never an announcement they were available, so distribution was piecemeal. No one updates their web site, either. You'll find info, news and contests that is months out of date. The company is an after-thought for Gibson at this stage. I even wonder how much longer it will even exist, TBH. Russ is too big of a player to bother with a crap shop that only makes stuff overseas.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 22, 2016)

And for anyone that likes 80's hair metal/cock rock, these guys are REALLY good at writing catchy/goofy songs. It definitely not for those that only take their metal super seriously. (Hint: all metal is inherently cheesy AF)


----------



## StrmRidr (Sep 22, 2016)

This is awesome. Please Charvel release this exact model as a Pro-Mod and I am buying it. I need some tiger stripes in my collection. Side note, Satchel is a great player. He is always sticking to his character in videos but you can clearly see that he his a smart guy with amazing playing skills.


----------



## bloc (Sep 22, 2016)

Both Kramer and Charvel are super 80s metal brands, so either works with him


----------



## ninn (Sep 22, 2016)

That's great to hear. While I love old Kramer guitars, I've never been impressed with their modern stuff. Charvel on the other hand, I love both their old and modern guitars.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 22, 2016)

Very cool. I wonder if this means you will finally be able to buy the actual guitar he plays. Everything I have read states that satchel was playing custom handmade versions of his Kramers that weren't available. I wonder how prevalent that is. Im sure guys like Zakk Wylde get custom one offs. But when I see PRS SE signatures and LTD signatures I often wonder if the artists get a body and neck that actually came out of the import factory or at the very least had a stock LTD go through the custom shop for premium set up and good fluff and buff. Either way I think the Kramer brand is pretty much dead and it makes sense for him to be with charvel. Im just glad he didn't jump to esp. I love my ESP made guitar but damn it seems like everyone is bailing to join up with them.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 22, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> And for anyone that likes 80's hair metal/cock rock, these guys are REALLY good at writing catchy/goofy songs. It definitely not for those that only take their metal super seriously. (Hint: all metal is inherently cheesy AF)



Someone pointed out to me before that one of the only real differences is that instead of cryptically singing about cats, guns, sugar or whatever, Steel Panther don't try to disguise that they're singing about drugs and sex.


----------



## BigViolin (Sep 22, 2016)

Cool on Russ. You should have seen him when he was 16, heckling Paul Gilbert and trying to sneak into bars to see Mike Stern.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 22, 2016)

purpledc said:


> Very cool. I wonder if this means you will finally be able to buy the actual guitar he plays. Everything I have read states that satchel was playing custom handmade versions of his Kramers that weren't available. I wonder how prevalent that is. Im sure guys like Zakk Wylde get custom one offs. But when I see PRS SE signatures and LTD signatures I often wonder if the artists get a body and neck that actually came out of the import factory or at the very least had a stock LTD go through the custom shop for premium set up and good fluff and buff. Either way I think the Kramer brand is pretty much dead and it makes sense for him to be with charvel. Im just glad he didn't jump to esp. I love my ESP made guitar but damn it seems like everyone is bailing to join up with them.



From what I understand, import prototypes are made by the most skilled workers in the factory. At least that's how it works for World Music. So, if they're all like that, then you're still getting a top-of-the-line instrument if you're a signature artist, even though it's not MiA, MiJ, etc etc.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 22, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I understand, import prototypes are made by the most skilled workers in the factory. At least that's how it works for World Music. So, if they're all like that, then you're still getting a top-of-the-line instrument if you're a signature artist, even though it's not MiA, MiJ, etc etc.



Thanks for that. I was wondering how it worked.


----------



## HotKarl (Sep 22, 2016)

Now I just need a Fight reunion record. War of Words was sick. Russ Parrish is stupid good.


----------



## Dodeejeroo (Sep 22, 2016)

Awesome move, the Charvel lust is real.


----------



## electriceye (Sep 23, 2016)

HotKarl said:


> Now I just need a Fight reunion record. War of Words was sick. Russ Parrish is stupid good.



One of the many crimes in music was how Fight couldn't survive. BOTH albums were brilliant, even though Russ wasn't on the second album. 

Same thing with Halford. First two albums were AMAZING. But people just wouldn't give the band the time of day in the long run. (the third album SUCKED - I hate Roy Z.)

I've seen Steel Panther probably 7 or 8 times now. His tone is INCREDIBLE. He's got a fairly simple setup, I believe, playing through EVH amps. I'd rank his sound up there with the likes of Doug Aldrich. Big, monstrous crunch and flawless playing.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 23, 2016)

I'll put it this way. He can play with low gain and it would sound good. Because his technique is t sloppy like half the dudes out there right now.


----------



## BigViolin (Sep 24, 2016)

He couldn't give a .... about perfectly tight playing on stage while he's putting on a show of pure 80s shtick.

I've sat in the same room with him and watched him perfectly nail everything from neoclassical shred to bebop lines to modern jazz. Believe me, his technique goes beyond "sloppy like half the dudes out there". lol


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Sep 24, 2016)

BigViolin said:


> He couldn't give a .... about perfectly tight playing on stage while he's putting on a show of pure 80s shtick.
> 
> I've sat in the same room with him and watched him perfectly nail everything from neoclassical shred to bebop lines to modern jazz. Believe me, his technique goes beyond "sloppy like half the dudes out there". lol



I think he wanted to write "isn't", so Your answer is unnecessary, mate.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 24, 2016)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I think he wanted to write "isn't", so You answer is unnecessary, mate.



Yeah, autocorrect is a bitch. I doubt anyone thinks Satchel is a sloppy player.


----------



## BigViolin (Sep 24, 2016)

Wolfhorsky said:


> I think he wanted to write "isn't", so You answer is unnecessary, mate.



Oops, clueless, sorry I should have caught that.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 25, 2016)

BigViolin said:


> He couldn't give a .... about perfectly tight playing on stage while he's putting on a show of pure 80s shtick.
> 
> I've sat in the same room with him and watched him perfectly nail everything from neoclassical shred to bebop lines to modern jazz. Believe me, his technique goes beyond "sloppy like half the dudes out there". lol



I had a typo, I was saying that his playing is tight/on point. He's a great player and he knows it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 25, 2016)

Green AND tiger stripes?

That must be like... my favourite finish for a guitar, ever.


----------



## purpledc (Sep 25, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> I'll put it this way. He can play with low gain and it would sound good. Because his technique is t sloppy like half the dudes out there right now.



agreed, he definitely has chops. But many don't realize he has been in the music business a really long time. Longer than many of the guys considered "decent" players. What kills me is not only is he insanely skilled but he also has a very effortless playing style. He makes it look like the guitar is playing itself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 25, 2016)

^Something that shocked me is that Satchel is 45. He's almost 50 ....ing years old. By the way he acts and looks, you would have sworn he's in his late 20s. 

Also, here's some video of it.



Looks like it has a Dinky body.


----------



## BigViolin (Sep 25, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> I had a typo, I was saying that his playing is tight/on point. He's a great player and he knows it.



I should have caught that, but I was too busy jumping to silly conclusions. Sorry mate.


----------



## craigny (Sep 26, 2016)

Saw him play with Fight...he's a beast of a player.


----------



## blacai (Sep 26, 2016)

I'll see them here in Germany and later in London... 
Switching to Charvel is a "natural" step. Before I bought my charvel I played his signature and although it was "good enough" I found the charvel of higher quality.


----------



## Edika (Sep 26, 2016)

That Charvel looks great. I was searching at some point one of the MIJ Tiger stripe Jackson DK2M's but they're difficult to find. The new Jackson limited edition Dinkys were cool but something was missing and his signature Kramers were a bit meh.
This however looks really really nice! One more guitar I'll probably drool over and never manage to buy .


----------



## electriceye (Oct 4, 2016)

blacai said:


> I'll see them here in Germany and later in London...
> Switching to Charvel is a "natural" step. Before I bought my charvel I played his signature and although it was "good enough" I found the charvel of higher quality.



Ah, man, I was in London this weekend and was SO pissed that I missed them by a WEEK! They haven't played in the NY area in a long time.


----------



## blacai (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, If you check in the website, they offer a pack for the new album with kramer guitars just por 2,4k pounds
https://ukstore.steelpantherrocks.com/collections/lower-the-bar/products/lower-the-bar-signed-satchel-guitar-bundle

So who knows...


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 5, 2016)

blacai said:


> Well, If you check in the website, they offer a pack for the new album with kramer guitars just por 2,4k pounds
> https://ukstore.steelpantherrocks.com/collections/lower-the-bar/products/lower-the-bar-signed-satchel-guitar-bundle
> 
> So who knows...



Probably trying to help clear out the stock of Kramer sigs as he moves to Charvel...


----------



## Zado (Oct 5, 2016)

blacai said:


> Well, If you check in the website, they offer a pack for the new album with kramer guitars just por 2,4k pounds
> https://ukstore.steelpantherrocks.com/collections/lower-the-bar/products/lower-the-bar-signed-satchel-guitar-bundle
> 
> So who knows...



No idea it costed THAT much


----------



## blacai (Oct 5, 2016)

Zado said:


> No idea it costed THAT much



Actually it costs just 800-900&#8364; brand new...
Funny they sell it signed for 2.4k pounds


----------



## purpledc (Oct 5, 2016)

I highly doubt this but I know Russ's kramers are custom USA made versions of the imports sold at stores. I wonder if he is selling personal backups that's will never make it on tour or rotation which would explain the high price. But I bet its just about the signature.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 5, 2016)

blacai said:


> Actually it costs just 800-900 brand new...
> Funny they sell it signed for 2.4k pounds



Here in the US it costs $739, which is a pretty good deal for a loaded Korean-built guitar.


----------



## juka (Oct 8, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Something that shocked me is that Satchel is 45. He's almost 50 ....ing years old. By the way he acts and looks, you would have sworn he's in his late 20s.
> 
> Also, here's some video of it.
> 
> ...




Really? Thought he was much older, because in a video for Fishman he told something about playing guitar for over 47 years now.

Never mind, I like this guy and like to watch his videos. Way underrated as a guitar player.
Great to hear he is with Charvel now. That's just a natural combination.
Does his new Charvel sig have the Fluence Classic PU set, too, or did he go back to SD JB/J?


----------



## drmosh (Oct 8, 2016)

juka said:


> Really? Thought he was much older, because in a video for Fishman he told something about playing guitar for over 47 years now.



He's 45, born in 1970. This isn't secret information


----------



## electriceye (Oct 11, 2016)

juka said:


> Really? Thought he was much older, because in a video for Fishman he told something about playing guitar for over 47 years now.
> 
> Never mind, I like this guy and like to watch his videos. Way underrated as a guitar player.
> Great to hear he is with Charvel now. That's just a natural combination.
> Does his new Charvel sig have the Fluence Classic PU set, too, or did he go back to SD JB/J?



It's tough to tell in the video, since they're dark, but I found a pic. He's still got the Fishmans.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 11, 2016)

I'm just hoping it has that new smaller Jackson heel, and not the big block Charvel insists on continuing with because "classic".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2016)

juka said:


> Really? Thought he was much older, because in a video for Fishman he told something about playing guitar for over 47 years now.



Dude is never 100% serious in his interviews. When he plays the Satchel character, he's always going to make an ass out of himself.


----------



## chassless (Oct 13, 2016)

he certainly doesn't look over 60 does he?


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 13, 2016)

It's October. Which is practically winter NAMM in January, which is halfway to summer NAMM when these'll be a available. Just announce them already.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 13, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> It's October. Which is practically winter NAMM in January, which is halfway to summer NAMM when these'll be a available. Just announce them already.



Jackson and Charvel doesn't announce their .... until right before NAMM these days.


----------



## rexbinary (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 22, 2018)

rexbinary said:


>



I freaking love his interviews


----------



## feraledge (Jan 22, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> I freaking love his interviews


For real. I have watched hours of Satchel. I have heard minutes of Steel Panther.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 22, 2018)

cwhitey2 said:


> I freaking love his interviews


Satchel is amazing. Fuck that cunt Eddie Trunk for hating Steel Panther. "Wah, it makes a mockery of my out of date musical tastes. " Go eat a fucking burger.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 22, 2018)

feraledge said:


> For real. I have watched hours of Satchel. I have heard minutes of Steel Panther.


I think I have listened to like 2 full songs 

I love how he over exaggerates about everything


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 22, 2018)

Plug into the fridge, turn up to ten and sound like a modded plexi.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 22, 2018)

And did George Lynch play Charvel? I mean, he may've had a Charvel guitar, but I thought he mostly played Kramer and ESP in the 80s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> And did George Lynch play Charvel? I mean, he may've had a Charvel guitar, but I thought he mostly played Kramer and ESP in the 80s.



Lynch's tiger guitar started life as a Charvel.







IIRC this is around the time of Breaking the Chains.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2018)

Steel Panther is fucking amazing. The only time I've ever laughed as much as listening to them was the first time I heard Ziltoid the Omniscient album.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 22, 2018)

I love that the band never drops character. That’s commitment to method playing right there.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 22, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> And did George Lynch play Charvel? I mean, he may've had a Charvel guitar, but I thought he mostly played Kramer and ESP in the 80s.


did he ever! he had a pre-pro charvel star. This is from 1979.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 22, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Lynch's tiger guitar started life as a Charvel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, okay. Fair enough then. I think I was under the impression that there was only one Tiger Stripe. My apologies then.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 23, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> did he ever! he had a pre-pro charvel star. This is from 1979.




He looks hilarious there. I can't quite pinpoint who he looks like, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> He looks hilarious there. I can't quite pinpoint who he looks like, but funny nonetheless.


Looks like a villain from a 70s king fu movie.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 23, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like a villain from a 70s king fu movie.


Yeah, he does.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jan 23, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> did he ever! he had a pre-pro charvel star. This is from 1979.


Thats CLEARLY Han Solos long lost brother


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 23, 2018)

Bitch, he might be.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2018)

purpledc said:


> Im just glad he didn't jump to esp. I love my ESP made guitar but damn it seems like everyone is bailing to join up with them.


Well ESP's not the kind of brand that makes you think of hair metal/glam rock anymore, Charvel makes much more sense for a player like him


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2018)

The audience likely can't make the difference. $$$ aside, some american artists have a tendency to go to US brands mainly because they know the ARs personally. Going to tokyo do meet a dude isn't as natural as meeting the [insert US brand here] AR dude in a bar in LA.

And for this specific guitar, I doubt ESP would have made something as close to the Lynch guitar. Plus, Trve Fender Headstock.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jan 23, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Satchel is amazing. Fuck that cunt Eddie Trunk for hating Steel Panther. "Wah, it makes a mockery of my out of date musical tastes. " Go eat a fucking burger.



Eddie trunk completely shits on anything not American. He gives like NO respect to paragons of power metal like Hammerfall, Stratovarius, Nightwish, anyone. He can eat a bag of herpes infected dicks for all I care; I hate that asshat.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jan 23, 2018)

purpledc said:


> Either way I think the Kramer brand is pretty much dead and it makes sense for him to be with charvel. Im just glad he didn't jump to esp. I love my ESP made guitar but damn it seems like everyone is bailing to join up with them.



ESPs Artist relations is 2nd to none supposedly. 

And Gus G bailed from ESP, one of their biggest artists, to go to Jackson. 

The problem is that here in Japan, if you aren't playing ESP as any sort of heavy music player (hard rock, metal, V-kei, whatever) you're like an anomaly. I see jacksons pop up around but mostly RRs, and there are the rare occasions an Ibanez pops up. They cornered the entire market over here and that's why I hate even touching one; I don't wanna be like everyone else.


----------



## electriceye (Jan 23, 2018)

Um, can we get back to Satchel and Charvel? This couldn't have gone more OT. :/


----------



## electriceye (Jan 23, 2018)

Alright, well, turns out I was right. A year ago. But they FINALLY debuted the official model. http://charvel.com/guitars/artist/satchel-signature-bengal-pro-mod-dk-maple-fingerboard/ …

I prefer his green one, though. Seems very pricey for an import Pro Mod, though.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2018)

yeah, it's pricy for a promod, and too cheap to be USA.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2018)

electriceye said:


> Alright, well, turns out I was right. A year ago. But they FINALLY debuted the official model. http://charvel.com/guitars/artist/satchel-signature-bengal-pro-mod-dk-maple-fingerboard/ …
> 
> I prefer his green one, though. Seems very pricey for an import Pro Mod, though.


I like the tiger layout, that s a nice and unusual shade of yellowe too...but yeah, the green looks miles better, and it costs a ton for an import with that kind of specs too.

Also, maybe it s just the photo, but im the site pic the joint doesnt look super tight and super clean too. Just sayin.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 23, 2018)

Zado said:


> I like the tiger layout, that s a nice and unusual shade of yellowe too...but yeah, the green looks miles better, and it costs a ton for an import with that kind of specs too.
> 
> Also, maybe it s just the photo, but im the site pic the joint doesnt look super tight and super clean too. Just sayin.



It's right around the same price as their other sig pro mods, the price difference is probably because of the Fluence pups which are not cheap... the price on the site is MSRP not street.

I just want to know why the hell they made that killer bengal satin


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 23, 2018)

technomancer said:


> I just want to know why the hell they made that killer bengal satin


No kidding, I like a good satin finish but graphics have gotta be gloss in my book.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 23, 2018)

Maybe it's meant to look sorta aged without the "relic'd" aspect?


----------



## electriceye (Jan 25, 2018)

Street price is $1399. Not bad.
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Charvel/Pro-Mod-DK-Signature-Satchel-Electric-Guitar.gc


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Jan 25, 2018)

electriceye said:


> Street price is $1399. Not bad.
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Charvel/Pro-Mod-DK-Signature-Satchel-Electric-Guitar.gc



MIM?


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 25, 2018)

Warren DiMartini’s go for about the same, so I’d say fair enough. I’m sure the cost is from the finish and the Fishman pickups.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Warren DiMartini’s go for about the same, so I’d say fair enough. I’m sure the cost is from the finish and the Fishman pickups.


Warren DeMartini, Russ [Satchel], George Lynch, and Akira Takasaki are at the top of my list for killer guitarists that can play their asses off.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy (Jan 25, 2018)

Really liking a lot of the Charvel releases for 2018. Satchel and Charvel -- perfect.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 26, 2018)

That was already posted, but whatever. Satchel is kick ass.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2018)

Right? I liked it again because “satchel”.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy (Jan 26, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That was already posted, but whatever. Satchel is kick ass.


Well crap. LOL.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jan 26, 2018)

Tonal_Blasphemy said:


> Well crap. LOL.


You probably forgot because of the 17 girls in a row at the grocery store last night.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2018)

CapinCripes said:


> No kidding, I like a good satin finish but graphics have gotta be gloss in my book.



It's a Satchel sig, you gotta stroke it to make it glossy.


----------



## oppgulp (Jan 27, 2018)

This is the only new guitar from Charvel or Jackson that I want. Disappointed with the rest of their new releases.


----------



## Tonal_Blasphemy (Jan 27, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> You probably forgot because of the 17 girls in a row at the grocery store last night.



Ha!


----------



## dshea19 (Jan 27, 2018)

I wish they made a normal pro mod dinky line. The Satchel and Warren models are awesome, but I would like a regular non-sig model. I guess the demand for dinky bodies isn't big enough.


----------



## dshea19 (Jan 27, 2018)

Although, I guess the 24 fret line is their answer for that. Still, it isn't the same.


----------



## Voron (Sep 4, 2018)

it's only me or these fluences classic a bit steriles? Tried them in Satchel model ad was dissapointed a lot  Strange choice for Satchel as for me...


----------



## Zado (Sep 5, 2018)

Voron said:


> it's only me or these fluences classic a bit steriles? Tried them in Satchel model ad was dissapointed a lot  Strange choice for Satchel as for me...


Some describe them as hifi, maybe that's what you hear being wrong in them...


----------

